# sandusky bay?



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Was wondering if anyone could give some info on the crappie fishing in sandusky bay or east harbor? I have stayed at east harbour before but never got to fish the actual bay. Wanting to spend a couple days in the bays trying for some crappie. What time of year is best? Is it worth making a day trip up in the next couple of weeks to feel things out? Which bay or areas are best and what launches are best to go out of? Wouldnt mind getting some perch also, I have an 18' alum boat w a 40hp that i will be bringing with me. thaks for any info it is much appreciated. Also feel free to pm if there are things you dont wish to share publicly.

Fishintechnician
Anson Baldwin


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

If your looking to fish the Sandusky Bay I would say, May is a good month. I was looking at a few pictures from last year that I took of my son with his crappie and they range from May 10-22. You can get them before this although last year that was the prime for us. If you launch out of the Shelby street ramp in Sandusky, you can hit any of the marinas. A trolling motor is definitely needed though. There are a lot of little hidden spots so to speak in the bay. 

The best thing you could do is look at a google map or something like this and somewhat pick out your spots before you head out. The Bay is big and there are a ton of places to fish, and once you find and area that holds them, you will do very well and the fish are nice sized, very few small ones.

I'll give you a head start and tell you I've done the best on the inside of a marina, on the inside corner of marina walls, just a pencil style bobber and a minnow. That is what I use to find them, then I'll go to a small jig or roadrunner type bait.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

cant fish, gotta go catching...


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello was thinking of makin a trip this week,but we would be target for Bass any hints on finding largemouth?

cant fish, gotta go catching...


----------



## Buckeye Kid (Apr 29, 2012)

The Bay has good catfishing from mid May through July..

I found it better to wait till the dogwood blooms or when the cats start their pre spawn feedin' frenzy in late May...:good:

Don't overlook the Portage River at Port Clinton's breakwall for nice cats..


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Launch out of the Sandusky Ramp, which now costs 5 dollars by the way. You can fish along the rocks that are around the ramp, proceed to head to marina break walls, I prefer the inside of the walls as opposed the the outside, this is where I do best. If you head east in the bay you will see a wind turnbine where there are several boat houses, you can spend the whole day inside of this cove and not get bored. Some slips are better than others so if your not catching them, move on you will find areas that hold more fish.

I prefer to throw Zoom flukes, in pearl white, baby bass, or smoke colors. Also jointed Rapala minnows do well, as well as fat A Bombers. Good luck, the bay offers many many areas to catch nice bass. You can also find areas just outside of the marinas that hold pre spawn smallmouth.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Also I find that the larger boulder type rocks hold more bass than the smaller cobble type rocks.


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

Buckeye Kid said:


> The Bay has good catfishing from mid May through July..
> 
> I found it better to wait till the dogwood blooms or when the cats start their pre spawn feedin' frenzy in late May...:good:
> 
> Don't overlook the Portage River at Port Clinton's breakwall for nice cats..


Really? Guess someone forgot to tell this one... or the 15 or so others I caught....


----------



## Buckeye Kid (Apr 29, 2012)

Brad,I just had better luck catching nice size cats on their pre spawn feed in the middle or late May.

I fully believe the dogwood thing because the blooms reminds me the cats is going on the big feed.

I've caught hundreds of cats over the years in the bay and Portage River in Port Clinton.My two favorite fishing holes..

Nice cat btw!


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Dontknow316....thanks for the direction and tips and the head up on the 5 bucks for the ramp.. hope the boy and I find em e will let you know how it goes...

cant fish, gotta go catching...


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Is this the shelby street ramp that charges the $5 to use?

cant fish, gotta go catching...


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Yep, Shelby street is $5 when they are open sometimes the dock shack is not open then you can just ramp. It is a nice ramp owned by the city. you can ramp across the bay at a state owned ramp it is called Dempsey it is also a nice ramp but kinda tricky to find.


----------



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

Where is the best place to fish from shore. I thought about trying of the old bay bridge. Thanks.


----------



## Buckeye Kid (Apr 29, 2012)

street guy said:


> Where is the best place to fish from shore. I thought about trying of the old bay bridge. Thanks.


I have a lot of luck catching nice size cats from the old bay bridge-I fish on the Bay View side of the old bay bridge fishing access.

One word of caution..Last year when I was there I seen a lot of Lake Erie Water snakes around the rocks near the water but,they keep their distance.


I had good luck fishing across from the bait store in Bay View as well..


----------

